
Why Biometric Data Breaches Won’t Require You to Change Your Body - MBCook
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/why-biometric-data-breaches-wont-require-you-to-change-your-body/
======
bradknowles
Okay, so we just have to force Apple to change the way our
fingerprint/faceprint is stored, when that biometric information gets stolen?

Would it not be easier to actually change my fingerprints or faceprint than to
try to force Apple to make that kind of a change?

